# Schwinn Mini Twinn



## sfhschwinn (Oct 4, 2015)

Picked this up today and decided to convert it to a 5 speed. I removed the large rear chain ring and replaced it with the smaller ting that can be found on a Varsity (my ring was from a 1968) Then I put a large spacer from a threadless headset to make the distance large enough so the two chains on either ring would not touch each other. Then I took an S varsity shifter and installed that. Still need to find a nice chainguard, add whitewalls, and change the derailleur so I can use all the gears (my current one does not work.) Also I will install a rear brake using a L bracket and also thinking about installing a full rear fender as the half fender remind me of late 70s bikes that I don't like. 
What do you guys and gals think of the modification. JUST ADDED 72' DISC BRAKE, REAR WHITEWALL DURO COMES TOMORROW!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2015)

Five gears is a welcomed improvement in my book. Pretty sure the derailleur for this would be the Schwinn Approved Huret Allvit. It would also look better, scale wise, since it has a shorter body and jockey cage.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 4, 2015)

You should definitely put a Stik-Shift  on that sucka. Also, was the original rim a blue band 2 speed bendix? If so, what are your plans for it? I would be interested to put a blue band 2 speed on my own Mini Twinn.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 5, 2015)

volksboy57 said:


> You should definitely put a Stik-Shift  on that sucka. Also, was the original rim a blue band 2 speed bendix? If so, what are your plans for it? I would be interested to put a blue band 2 speed on my own Mini Twinn.




these came in both single and bendix blue band- mine was only a single. When I modify a bike, the parts I take off go into a box for safe keeping. If for some reason I need the part, I make a note about where I used the part so I know what happened to it if I forget.
I sold my only 68 stik shift to a friend. I have a 66 stik shift in so-so condition so I will see what I do later on


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 18, 2015)

Just put on a disc brake!


----------



## schwinnray (Oct 22, 2015)

*5 speed*

I saw one original with a five speed really cool and boy does it need it


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 23, 2015)

schwinnray said:


> I saw one original with a five speed really cool and boy does it need it



they only came in single speed and two speed with a bendix blue band, Schwinn never made a 5 speed mini twin, only standard twins came as 5 speed. Are your referring to the red one on ebay? If so that is someones creation, they welded two stingray frames together and that is no way original by any means


----------

